# New Toro PowerMax HD 1028 OHXE 38841



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I have had a Lawnboy 824E (Toro} for the last 17 years and has worked great
with their Tecumseh engine,Just sold the old rust bucket for $100 lol.
Ordered a New Toro Power Max HD 1028 QHXE 38841 from Toro Online where my Local hardware store that sells Toros will receive it from Toro and put it together and bring it to my house for $1649 and a $100 Rebate Gift Debit Card sent to me.
Was going to buy a Club Cadet and even a Troy Built or even a Huskee but the Problem is that they are all made under the MTD roof of cheap stuff.
Also looked at the Husqvarna snowblowers but the problem is that they are going to close ALL consumer products within the next year or two(They already started with their lawnmowers}
That leaves me only Toro snowblowers left and I know MTD makes snowblowers for Toro but not sure what ones(Thinking maybe that MTD makes the Cheap Toros?}
Hondas are way over priced and not sure about the Newer Ariens.
Seems that the Toro PowerMax HD are well built and they get better each year.
Only problem I worry about are the CHINESE engines that they use?
I read that the Chinese engines are top of the line for their motor bikes.
I guess American engines like Briggs are NOT the top of the line when it comes to engines anymore?
But am looking forward to a powerful snow blower for the next 17 years...…...JT


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum

You will be very happy with your new Toro. Had mine for a few years best thing I bought for winter fun.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Does MTD really make any Toro snowblowers? I thought they were still all made by Toro. Certainly the single stages and the Powermax HD appear to be toro exclusive. I would assume the Snowmaster too since its unique to the Toro brand, so what does that leave, the non HD Powermax? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, welcome to the Forum!:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoy that Powermax HD! We want pics!!

Not all MTD's are bad. One of my fav's is the Troy Bilt Arctic Storm™ 30" Snow Blower. The machine is bad a$$. Take a look at the specs:

357CC Troy Bilt, (probably Loncin) motor
Trigger steering
Joystick motorized chute control, (motor for this safely tucked under dash)
Top load heavy duty gearbox with 5 year warranty
14"* impeller* & 14" auger
Large 5qt gas tank
Heated grips


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

also "Chinese" engines has become misleading. There are plenty of discussions about them, and that almost all small engines are now made overseas. Most are pretty good, don't worry about that. The Toro is a great overall snowblower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MTD Does NOT make Any TORO Snowblowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TORO only makes their own stuff. and not 4 anyone else either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

powershift93 said:


> * mtd does not make any toro snowblowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Toro only makes their own stuff. And not 4 anyone else either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

When I bought my Lawnboy 624E it was from a Toro dealer and was told from the dealer that it was a Toro with a Lawnboy decal on it.It did look like the Toro next too it when I bought it in 2002.
As I said I saw something I read about Toro and MTD Thought it might be a snowblower
but this is what I found in Wikipedia...…...JT

In 2007, MTD began building the low-end lawn and garden tractors for its otherwise competitor, Toro.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

johnnytuinals said:


> When I bought my Lawnboy 624E it was from a Toro dealer and was told from the dealer that it was a Toro with a Lawnboy decal on it.It did look like the Toro next too it when I bought it in 2002.
> As I said I saw something I read about Toro and MTD Thought it might be a snowblower
> but this is what I found in Wikipedia...…...JT
> 
> In 2007, MTD began building the low-end lawn and garden tractors for its otherwise competitor, Toro.


* NEVER Happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wikipedia is as trustworthy as a 3 dollar bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO Owns and Makes Lawn-boy. outside of the name they are pretty much the same!!!!!!!!!!!!! TORO Has NO Ties what so ever with MTD!!!!!!! THEY ARE 2 SEPERATE ENTITY'S.*


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

I am glad you know the truth where they are all built.
I read it here and there over the years but had no interest or could careless at the time
since I was not buying any toro products.
But glad I am getting a True Toro Snowblower in the next few weeks when my 
local dealer gets it from Toro...…………….Thankssss all for your imputs JT


----------



## clubguy (May 6, 2019)

Zavie said:


> Enjoy that Powermax HD! We want pics!!
> 
> Not all MTD's are bad. One of my fav's is the Troy Bilt Arctic Storm 30" Snow Blower. The machine is bad a$$. Take a look at the specs:
> 
> ...


I got the Toro 38841 a few weeks ago. Tried to post pictures but I am not allowed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnytuinals (Sep 25, 2019)

Is your New Toro over kill in moving it around?
Looks like a well built machine...……...JT


----------

